
8 Ways to Hack Your Office Lease for Cash - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2008/11/02/8-ways-to-hack-your-office-lease-for-cash/
======
litewulf
Hm. Why'd they misspell advice as "hack"? That's just bizarre!

------
randomwalker
I love all these articles. A downturn forces us to become way more efficient.
By the time the next boom starts, the improvements have become best practices
and carry over. There are so many things we take for granted now that were
once breakthough cost-cutting measures. A good example is the move to
commodity hardware, which was the result of the previous bust. I love what
happened to Sun during that period:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_microsystems#The_.22Bubble....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_microsystems#The_.22Bubble.22_and_its_aftermath)

~~~
dmv
_the improvements have become best practices and carry over._

They also become canaries, for when you hear "well, that's what we used to do
but now it is different". There are best practices for buying a house, and
then there were the "new way of things" during the bubble -- bidding wars,
listings with offer expiration dates, etc. Three years ago, a real estate
agent may have told you that you may have to be willing to pay more to get
into the market or be priced out for good. That makes very little economic
sense on an asset level, but it was the "new way of things". How is that
working out now?

------
skmurphy
9\. Skip getting an office and just rent conference rooms

10\. Hire a good office broker who has been in business for more than a
decade, they will know more and save you more than this article.

We did a series of interviews on a startup's first office that cover some
additional advice. <http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/category/first-office/>

